# My Desktop Facebook & GTalk client



## arpanmukherjee1 (Apr 13, 2011)

i am building desktop chat app for gmail and facebook using Jabber.Net and C#

gmail is working fine but cannot authenticate facebook

somebody provide settings for facebook

i am using this

```
this.jabberClient1.AutoReconnect = 30F;
            this.jabberClient1.AutoStartCompression = true;
            this.jabberClient1.AutoStartTLS = true;
            this.jabberClient1.InvokeControl = this;
            this.jabberClient1.KeepAlive = 30F;
            this.jabberClient1.LocalCertificate = null;
            this.jabberClient1.NetworkHost = "chat.facebook.com";
            this.jabberClient1.Password = "-----------";
            this.jabberClient1.PlaintextAuth = true;
            this.jabberClient1.Server = "chat.facebook.com";
            this.jabberClient1.User = "---------------";
            this.jabberClient1.Port = 5222;
```


-------------------------------------------------------------------

found it !!!

incorrect username

IMO jabber is way too easy instead of using API of facebook


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Unable to connect to Facebook*

the first version is ready.

> supports gtalk and facebook
> custom auto response (turn on/off)
> encrypted passwords (RSA. now thinking about DES)
> show list of persons who tried to contact
> send or recieve text message
> save conversation as text file


please give ideas for improvement..

anybody wants the exe??

P.S.  -  mods change the thread title to "Desktop facebook & gtalk client"


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Unable to connect to Facebook*

here is the executable

do post your comments


----------



## nims11 (Apr 22, 2011)

^^ unable to log into my FB account, "not authorised"

gtalk seems to work fine. any thoughts on adding the option to change "online status" if possible?


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Apr 28, 2011)

i was away.

exe with status

also checked some FB account including mine, working fine
except it will not accept the email. you have to set username or it wont work
see::How do I change my username? - Facebook Help Center | Facebook


----------

